# My Entries-Help!



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so I am going to enter my fish in the Feb. contest but I am torn between 3 pics. Can you guys help me pick the best one to enter? Thank you!

#1.










#2.









#3.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Anybody? I was hoping to enter one today.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

She has stress lines and not a very good color. Maybe get a better shot of her or pick another fish.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't looking for criticism. I don't have any other fish but goldfish. How do I get rid of stress lines then?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wasn't trying to be critical but it's a contest. You take good pictures, just not a good subject fish. Stress lines are from being kept in bad conditions either from before you got her or after. They can only be removed with proper care. If they are uncomfortable in their surroundings or the water isn't above 76 degrees they will stripe up like that. I have a beautiful big Blue Devil Halfmoon male that stripes up like a girl everytime I change his water and it takes several hours for him to get his color back. Some females are just more timid than others and are more apt to stripe up.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, well I just changed her tank on Saturday. I think I am doing everything right. Oh I don't want to lose her.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

It might be the bubbler that is stressing her out. Or maybe the heat changes lately. I am trying to get it right. Over 76 degrees feels really hot. I had my tank at like 73 and it felt too hot so I cooled it down. My temp is going up and down because I don't really know what to leave it at.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

At 73 you shouldn't be cooling it down any more. You should have a minumum of 75 degrees. What I think is best is 76- 82 degrees. Try raising the tank temperature.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

73 is deffinately too cold and if you lowered the temperature that would really make her stress. I have over a thousand Bettas in my bedroom and use a space heater to keep the room at 76 to 80 degrees. I had to add a smaller second heater to keep up this winter. Last year my room got down to below 70 for a day and a half and a few Bettas got velvet disease. It was very easy for me to treat and cure but I was lucky it warmed up outside to above the teens and they weren't cold for longer .


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh ok, I am going to go warm it up right now.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Warm up*

Be sure to slowly acclimate her. 20 to 30 minutes floating in a bag or cup for a 4 or 5 degree temperature change.


----------

